# Post your REAL desktop!



## ScottW (Oct 27, 2001)

I am currently getting things cleaned up and will be taking a picture soon... but I am curious... what does your REAL desktop look like... as in your computer and desk setup?

Admin


----------



## ablack6596 (Oct 27, 2001)

I don't have a Digital Camera but I will post my computer desktop.


----------



## boi (Oct 27, 2001)

ahh... dorms.


----------



## ScottW (Oct 27, 2001)

How do you like those Sound Stix? Any good?

I am debating on getting those or other 'non eye candy' qualify brand. 

Admin


----------



## boi (Oct 27, 2001)

i'm not a huge music technology guy, and, admittedly, i purchased them for the eye candy factor. i do know this- they blow my friend's surround sound altec lansings out of the freaking water. they also blow my roomie's aiwa stereo out of the water as well. the isub hits HARD (it's on my desk due to complaints down the hall). i'm very pleased with it... first set of speakers i've owned where i prefer them to my aiwa headphones. and it's fun moving back forth between isticks and built in speakers. 
"crappy... good... crappy... good... crappy" ^_^.


----------



## level9 (Oct 27, 2001)

Send me a digital camera...I promise I'll send it back.


----------



## ScottW (Oct 28, 2001)

Okay... here is is. My desk is still a mess... mainly because I have been cleaning the place out... and too tired to do any more tonight. 

Yes, the cat has her own cube. Must be NICE!


----------



## jdog (Oct 28, 2001)

Dang admin, hire an intern to clean that shit up!  

And boi, please post some pictures of that girl hanging on your wall, she looks HOT!  (If thats your sister of something, please don't kick my ass!)

-jdog


----------



## boi (Oct 28, 2001)

it's my girlfriend, send me your address and i'll come kick your ass. ^_^


----------



## theed (Oct 28, 2001)

so um yeah, your girlfriend is cute ...

here's my desk.  There's actually a bunch more stuff on top now (another CPU to run the scsi scanner, CD burner, and to play starcraft switched to one of my monitors) and I have a small TV underhung above my 2 monitors.  Above that you can't see is the VCR with cable amp to send monitor out to local TV and TV in living room along with sound to the boomin stereo.

These pics are old, from when we were just setting up, but I am lazy, so that's all you get.  ... and you don't get to see my girlfriend.  ;-)

the link shows you around the office, and my house, and attached is one of the pictures from there that is me and my desk

http://liquidbinary.com/altoona0106/ cheapass virtual tour


----------



## jdog (Oct 28, 2001)

Theed: your desk looks like an old bunk-bed.

And boi: did you just take that picture of her to put up?  

If I ever get my camera back from my brother I will post one.

-jdog


----------



## RacerX (Oct 28, 2001)

Here is part of what I have (it circles the room). In all I have 8 Macs (running A/UX 3.0 up to Mac OS X 10.1), 3 Silicon Graphics workstations, 2 Sun workstations, and 3 PCs (2 running Rhapsody DR2 for Intel, the other has both OPENSTEP 4.2 and Red Hat Linux 6.1). The operating systems up on my network right now are Mac OS X 10.1, Rhapsody DR 2, Mac OS  8.1, Mac OS 8.6, A/UX 3.0, Solaris 7 and Irix 6.2. I only turn the monitors of the system that I am actually working with on at any point in time because they generate so much heat.


----------



## o2x (Oct 28, 2001)

Here is my w


----------



## Solaris (Oct 28, 2001)

More coffee!!


----------



## theed (Oct 28, 2001)

so yeah, my desk used to be my friend's loft/desk in college, but really everyone should look at what RacerX has.  Total freak!  I mean really man.  I'm using you as my defense the next time my woman tells me i'm too geeky.  Secretly I'm jealous, but again out loud i say FREAK!


----------



## firewall (Oct 28, 2001)

The PC is going to another desk soon. ( only used for net meeting at this time)

that is one thing that still lacking in OS X video conference support

My Monitor. This is the original Apple studio display.
A year ago i broke the base and apple replace it with what they had in stock ( translucent based)

Lucky me the new look with the translucent based and dark gray front is a perfect match to the G4 color


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 28, 2001)

Dang !!!!  !!!!
I need to post my pics here  he he
OK tomorrow my work set up
the day after that, my home set up lol.


Racer X, nice setups -- You da man ;-) (watch the movie called "pi" though... you dont want your home to look like that one day...do u ??? he he   )


Admiral


----------



## ScottW (Oct 28, 2001)

My place WOULD like like Racers, but I dislike clutter and find that I *really* don't have use for older machines. Thus... I try to sell stuff... in fact, I finally just got rid of my old Powerbook 3400c... and soon a home for my G3/300.

After I discovered USB KVM switches... my life's clutter factor has went down considerably. 

Admin


----------



## jove (Oct 28, 2001)

Hello,

Desktop?


----------



## themacko (Oct 28, 2001)

I'll get a pic of mine as soon as I'm done moving .. what a pain in the butt this turning out to be!




Oh yeah, and goooooo D-Backs!


----------



## CEMatt (Oct 28, 2001)

Sorry everything's so dim, but I didn't want to wash out Old Glory.
My printer is to the right, and there's an iSub in the darkness under the desk.

Clay


----------



## twyg (Oct 28, 2001)

Hey all,

Here's my humble desktop at home...

2 laptops, and a 6500 running yellow dog.

Note the habanero plant on the back wall...

If you'd like some hot peppers just drop a line


----------



## RacerX (Oct 28, 2001)

> _Originally posted by theed _
> *... Total freak!  I mean really man.  I'm using you as my defense the next time my woman tells me i'm too geeky.  Secretly I'm jealous, but again out loud i say FREAK! *



Actually, when my girlfriend (now wife) let me do this, that was when I knew we were going to get married (that was our living room).

I still need to see "pi", everyone tells me to see that movie for some reason.

The clutter is for two reasons: 1) it was less expensive to set up a network of large numbers of older systems than newer ones, and other than speed, I can recreate most problems that I find on my client's networks (I was really hoping that you could network VPC4 environments all inside your Mac, but they go to sleep when you move from one to another  ), and 2) I name all my systems, which makes it hard to just "sell" any of them. They all do something unique for the most part.

Plus it is cool showing people what a Mac could do 10 years ago (like the 3 monitors on the Quadra, though back then it would have cost about $19,000 for that complete set up).


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 28, 2001)

When is your birthday ? 
Maybe we can send "pi" to you as a present he he 

As for the networking, I personally would like a hardaware setup because you can simulate "stupid mistakes" like bad connections which cant be done with software 


Admiral


----------



## RacerX (Oct 28, 2001)

Two days before yours.

Your right, having the hardware end covered is very important when troubleshooting.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 28, 2001)

You're a december child too !!
Dang   I am losing my originality 

(on an aside note, I met this very nice looking girl once that as born the same day, same year as I, except that I am 2 hours older he he he)


Admiral


----------



## whitesaint (Oct 28, 2001)

here's mine  its kinda blury, sorry


----------



## DooBall (Oct 29, 2001)

muahahhaha, my dorm







here's a before shot - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and here's my
DooBall's How-To Kick your ghey dorm desk's ass


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 29, 2001)

Nice music tastes


----------



## LordOphidian (Oct 29, 2001)

DooBall: Love the bullet holes in the ti!


----------



## DooBall (Oct 29, 2001)

went to their new york show a couple saturdays ago, was so rox0r... noone knew wtf basement jaxx was, so their were no posers, which equals, no lame teenie bopper crowd waving their poser glow sticks.  (what a relief)

then stopped by vinyl, nyc for the cd release party for sandra collins, cream.  it was such a good night


----------



## prahn (Oct 29, 2001)

Here is my real Desktop. Just changed my Pismo with this neat TiBook 667. 10.1 is blazing fast with on this sweet, speedy thing with its 512 Ms of RAM. On the right you see my girlfriend's iMac, which she absolutely loves (every day I tell her to switch to OS X, but she is happy with what she has got). This is not my only workplace, thank Apple for Airport. I really much like the clean design and the phat sound of the Sound Sticks connected to my small titan beast.

Bye,
   Prahn


----------



## boi (Oct 29, 2001)

nah, i took the picture awhile ago, but it has been on my digicam for awhile. i just now decided to upload it.


----------



## Nummi (Oct 29, 2001)

My desktop about 1 year ago... Kinda crappy lookin eh?


----------



## Lazarus18 (Oct 29, 2001)

Well it lacks some things, like my Soundsticks and it's even more of a mess right now, but here it is.


----------



## Leonis (Oct 29, 2001)

Just moved to a new place on Saturday 

Things are still quite messy though.....


----------



## Ralph J. (Oct 29, 2001)

excuse the poor quality of the pic. it's a frame grab from my DV Camera.


----------



## kilowatt (Oct 29, 2001)

LOL!!!

Just you guys wait till I get the digital camera out!!!

I can give a shot of my dorm room, and one of my station at home. heh you guys don't know what a mess is!

PS: Expect an ansi terminal, two monitors, a sparc 10.....


----------



## sjb2016 (Oct 29, 2001)

I am officially a Macintosh uber-geek/loser.  I just read every single one of these posts, and I loved it.  It's tough being a Mac user sometimes, and it's nice to see enthusiasts entertaining other geeks/enthusiasts.  Did I spell enthusiasts correctly?  I haven't access to a digital camera, but just like my gut, I'm working on it.  

Sam

P.S.
DooBall, I think one of my friends from school was at that Basement Jaxx show.  If you haven't heard it, check out their 1999 BBC essential mix.  Mind blowing.  Mind Blowing I say.  won essential mix of the year.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 30, 2001)

Here is one angle of my work desktop


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 30, 2001)

Another Angle


----------



## themacko (Oct 30, 2001)

"I like the dual Apple monitors, Admiral."  I say as I squint at my 12" iBook screen...


----------



## ScottW (Oct 30, 2001)

Dual monitors are great! I have tossed out my 17" monitor for a 19" monitor... so I will have dual 19" monitors, same brand, in a week!

Admin


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 30, 2001)

If I could I would squeeze my department to get me a new G4 and a 3rd monitor he he 

I like the dual monitor thing at work that I was seriously thinking a while back to get a second monitor for my home mac.  I was kinda questioning the decision though since I have a G3 @ 350, and in a year and a half or so I will get a new mac.  Sure I can use the monitors, but what about the investment of the graphics card ?

Maybe a cinematic display  he he
(on a serious note, I have reached my budget for this year, so I cannot buy anything new without going over the limit I set for myself lol)


Admiral


----------



## themacko (Oct 31, 2001)

aight, I snagged one.  It's basically my iBook.  woohoo!

http://www.geocities.com/themacko23/desk.htm


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 31, 2001)

I see that you;ve labeled everything


----------



## serpicolugnut (Oct 31, 2001)

While I may be blessed with the equipment, I wish I had more damn space. Four computers in one very very very small room is too many. Thankfully, with the TiBook/Airport, I'm able to make any room my workspace if I get too cramped. Also comes in nicely when the girlfriend want to check her email/get a recipe online while I'm in the middle of rendering an image and using all the computers as slaves to the Dual800.

Anyway, here it is - labels and all!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 31, 2001)

I respectfully say 
YOU SUCK!!!!
I am so envious!!!!!!!! 

Have you clustered the G4 and teh Quicksilver under OS X ?


Admiral


----------



## serpicolugnut (Oct 31, 2001)

Clustered? Hmmm. No. Not really sure how that would benefit me, or how I would go about doing it...

I do use the G4/400, PBG4/500 and the P3/800 as rendering slaves in Bryce. I haven't gotten Newtek's rendering nodes working yet under OS X so I've yet to use them with Lightwave. I have a love/hate relationship with them...

The Dual800 gets most of the attention lately. The G4/400 was kept around for use as a web server, but since I can't get DSL here, and my Cable modem is DHCP, I'm afraid that's out the window until I move to a new location. The PC is my test box for web pages and all stuff that people intentionally lock the Mac out of (b@st@rds). 

The TiBook is the roving computer that usually resides in the living room, always on, useful for checking facts/email/macosx.com/macosxcentric.com instantly without having to enter the batcave and neglect my girlfriend.


----------

